# Struts <html:img /> ?



## gimli6 (17. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Ich moechte in meinen JSP-Seiten ein Hintergrundbild einfuegen, nur leider funktioniert das nicht.

Ich habe eine CSS-Datei mit den Bilddaten hinterlegt und in die jsp-Seite mit eingebunden, nur leider wird mir die vorhandene Hintergrundgrafik nicht ausgegeben. 

In einer HTML-Seite funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Was muss ich beachten in der JSP, damit ich das Hintergrundbild sehen kann ueber ein CSS-File?

Code im CSS-File:
	
	
	
	





```
.hintergrundbild {
	background-image:url(../images/HIERHINTERGRUNDBILD.jpg);
 	background-repeat:no-repeat;
 	background-attachment:fixed;
 	background-position: 400px 300px ;
}
```


Code des jsp-Files:
	
	
	
	





```
<%@ page language="java" %>
<%@ page import="tools.* "%>
<%@ taglib uri="WEB-INF/struts-bean.tld" prefix="bean" %>
<%@ taglib uri="WEB-INF/struts-html.tld" prefix="html" %>
<%@ taglib uri="WEB-INF/struts-logic.tld" prefix="logic" %>


<html:html locale="true">
<head>
<html:base/>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="css/immestyles.css" type="text/css">
<title><bean:message key="pwaendern.title"/></title>
</head>
<body class="hintergrundbild">
....
.....
```


----------



## foobar (17. Jan 2005)

Guck dir den generierten Html-Code an und überprüf den Pfad zum Stylesheet.


----------



## gimli6 (17. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Ja, der Pfad stimmt.
Wie schon erwaehnt, wird mir das Hintergrundbild in einer HTML-Seite ausgegeben, nur nicht in der JSP-Seite.

Muss ich da was "besonderes" beachten, wenn ich bilder einfuege?
Kann ich ein Hintergrundbild auch mit 
	
	
	
	





```
<html:img page=" ..." />
```
 einbinden und mit Pixel ausrichten? Weil dann uebergebe ich ihm halt anstatt eines Pfades ein TEXT-Bean!


----------



## foobar (17. Jan 2005)

> Wie schon erwaehnt, wird mir das Hintergrundbild in einer html-seite ausgegeben, nur nicht in der jsp.


Meinst du eine lokale Htmlseite im Dateisystem oder eine Seite die durch einen Webserver übertragen wurde?
Wird das Stylesheet überhaupt gefunden?
Hast du die Pfade mal als Httprequest abgesetzt um das zu überprüfen?


----------



## gimli6 (17. Jan 2005)

Also bei mir auf dem PC laeuft lokal ein Tomcat-Server mit dem ich meine JSP-Seiten ausfuehre.
Meine Files sind logischerweise auch alle im webapps-Ordner drin.

Ausfuehren tue ich meine Files mit folgenden URl: http://localhost:8080/test/test.html
Also das sollte schon so passen denke ich.


----------



## gimli6 (17. Jan 2005)

Verdammt, jetzt habe ich den Fehler gefunden......  :cry: 

Mein Fehler ist, dass ich in dem Bereich "zufaellige" eine blinde Tabelle drin habe, die die gleich Hintergrundfarbe hat wie die restliche Seite. Somit wurde das Image verdeckt.

Hab da jetzt dahingehend das Layout geaendert und schupps ist das Buidl zu sehen, ABER nur im IE6. Der Mozilla *Firefox "findet" das Image *aber trotzdem* ned!*
Woran koennte das liegen?


----------



## baer1208 (14. Mrz 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Wie schon erwaehnt, wird mir das Hintergrundbild in einer html-seite ausgegeben, nur nicht in der jsp.
> 
> 
> Meinst du eine lokale Htmlseite im Dateisystem oder eine Seite die durch einen Webserver übertragen wurde?
> ...



wie gehtdas mit "http request"

hab nämlich probleme mit css...weiß nicht ob ers findet oder nicht, anzeigen tut er nothing!

tia

ciao baer


----------

